# Advice from a 98 year old woman



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.

http://www.esquire.com/_mobile/women/advice-98-year-old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buildingblocks (Apr 22, 2012)

"Well, I wouldn’t want my daughter to do it. If she was unhappy, I would want her to get a divorce and meet a nice guy". She had affairs, she was an OW....that about sums it all. 
She might have one or two good points about marriage but she simply is not the right person to get advice from.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

My grandma stayed married to the same man for over 60 years. There were plenty of bad times and she could have easily justified a divorce, but she didn't. Was she unhappy - sometimes. Did I feel sorry for her - sometimes.

But - I respect my grandma and she was a great example to me. 
This woman in the article - I do not respect and am glad she is not my grandma.


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

Age does not equal wisdom. Just more experience from choices made, whether good or bad.


----------



## questar1 (Aug 4, 2011)

The only thing I liked about this supposedly fabulous book was the title. This is a good example of why. I'm not sure what the interview with this woman contributes to anyone's understanding of things marital. She's a selfish, ****y, opinionated--and now old--adulterer. What's the point?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Feisty... LoL!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

" *But I don’t want to go among mad people,*" Alice remarked.

"*Oh, you can’t help that*," said the Cat: "*we’re all mad here. I’m mad. You’re mad*."

"*But how do you know I’m mad?*" said Alice.

"*You must be,*" said the Cat, *or you wouldn’t have come here.*”


----------

